# Does anyone know what these are for?



## gavroche (20 Mar 2020)

I used to play these when I was a child but wonder if anybody knows this game in the UK?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Mar 2020)

Are those for the game that we would call five jacks/five stones?
https://www.mastersofgames.com/rules/jacks-rules.htm


----------



## gavroche (20 Mar 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Are those for the game that we would call five jacks/five stones?
> https://www.mastersofgames.com/rules/jacks-rules.htm


No, but close.


----------



## wisdom (30 Mar 2020)

Bones I think.


----------



## Gasman (17 Jun 2020)

Reproduction knucklebones? Used in throwing/catching games going back to ancient times.


----------

